# Free golf, cigars, food, and prizes for cigarpass.com members!



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Like some of you, I am also a member of cigarpass.com, and one of the guys there has offered to sponsor a team for Cigar Pass to attend The Monocacy Cigar Lodge Herf & Golf Tournament! http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151326

All you have to do is sign up on the link below, and then show up at the tournament. You must have been a member of Cigar Pass since at least April 17th when I initially posted the tournament on CP. The sponsor made that requirement so he is paying for "real" CP members and not people who join just to get the freebies.

Check it out at:
http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=44580


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bumpy McBumpalot


----------

